# Protecting Your Identity OnThe Forum: Remaining Anonymous



## Always Changing (Sep 30, 2011)

The issue of being anonymous is a huge one for a lot of people and recently with more new members coming on board here.. I was thinking  how could we help people to feel safe here regarding how to post and keep their identity safe. 

I have searched around a bit and did not find a specific thread\article etc on how to do this (here on psychlinks,) if there is I have never seen it and cannot find it. 

Is it possible that a thread or sticky even.. could be made up and posted somewhere ...
with tips etc on how to keep yourself anonymous, this could also include what to do if  you find that you have posted something that identifies you or you think might indentify you.

 I know at times when I was a new member that I would have panicked when I realized that what I had posted might in someway identify who I am. I still worry about it so maybe I can learn something If a thread like this were to be added somewhere. 


If  an article\sticky on this already exists...  please feel free to delete this..


----------



## Retired (Sep 30, 2011)

I cannot recall a specific post on the subject right now, but here are some thoughts:


Don't use a photo of yourself as an avatar
Make no reference in posts about names, geographical locations, or events that could be tied to you
Remove incriminating info from the Forum member profile
Have a username and password in Psychlinks different from other venues.  (Administrators can change a member's username and/or password when necessary)
Log out of the Forum when finished and do not leave the check mark to remember you (cookies)
Use the Escape button if an intruder comes into your computer operating space unexpectedly.
Don't broadcast that you are seeking help and support on Psychlinks.
Password protect your computer, or if sharing a computer, create your own password protected login.


Perhaps there may be other suggetions that could be added to the list.


----------



## Always Changing (Sep 30, 2011)

re 

Tip maybe??     Maybe type out what you think you want to say somewhere else. (notepad or similar)   first.. check over it for obvious sentences, words  etc.. that might help and you will be able to edit those out yourself,, then copy and paste to the reply box.   

another one could be..    clear the history of sites visited..  I sometimes forget to do this..


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 30, 2011)

Always Changing said:


> another one could be..    clear the history of sites visited..  I sometimes forget to do this..



In most browsers, there is an option to do this automatically when you close the browser. 

For example, in IE9 go to *Tools *>> *Internet options* >> *General tab* and look for *Browsing History*. Check the box that says *Delete browsing history on exit* (click on the *Settings* button there to select exactly what you want deleted).

In Firefox 7, go to *Tools *>> *Options *>> *Privacy tab* and look for *History*. In the drop-down box, select *Never remember history*.


----------



## Retired (Sep 30, 2011)

Always Changing said:
			
		

> clear the history of sites visited



Thanks for the reminder of one of the most obvious and important privacy steps.


----------



## Always Changing (Sep 30, 2011)

Don't feel bad about NOT answering a question that might lead to your identity.   it is okay to not answer.  or to say I can not answer that.

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------

Anyone else have any other ideas??


----------



## Jazzey (Sep 30, 2011)

Don't share your identity with anyone if you care about whether or not it will be shared...  This is a community like any other.  People may talk and share your information even if it's done innocently.


----------



## Always Changing (Sep 30, 2011)

I am not sure this will help..
 I notice some members  sign posts...  It is a nice touch ... But! 
In the event you request to have your log in name changed..   It may happen that not *all *the posts you signed will be found and the old  name on the end of same removed.   There maybe too many threads\posts to go through etc.  a few might be missed.


----------



## Retired (Sep 30, 2011)

> There maybe too many threads\posts to go through etc. a few might be missed.



If the signature is contained in the "profile signature" as it should be, then by editing one's signature in the user profile would be applied to all posts.

However, as you correctly allude to, if a signature is written as part of the posted text, it would be tedious to change; but could be done by listing all your posts from your profile and reviewing each post.

Conclusion:  signatures should be contained in the profile. From the top right of any Forum page, select Settings | M Settings | Edit Signature.  The composition window is identical to the one used for composing posts, but is used solely for composing one's signature.


----------



## Andy (Sep 30, 2011)

Also if I may add, if you feel like you have written something (and already posted it) that does identify you, you can talk to a Administrator or moderator and they can edit that specific line out for you.


----------



## Bumblebean (May 29, 2014)

What if someone shares your post on Facebook or Twitter? Even if a person is careful not to give any clues as to their identity, things they say can be seen by anyone, so there's a risk of someone seeing something that will at least make them think it might be somebody they know. For example, I have been talking about my problems with a person who would recognize herself immediately if she saw certain of my posts even though I was very careful to keep names, places, and personal details out of those posts. Why is there a "share" link beside posts, and a Facebook type of "Like" button at the top of the page? I have searched Facebook and not found a connection between this forum and Facebook, but it was very easy to find several tweets on Twitter. I did a quick search, then picked at random and followed one link that was posted, and straight away I was able to read all the posts in a thread about Dissociative Disorders.

I worry way less about someone visiting this forum and seeing one of my posts that would ring a bell in their minds than I do about this stuff being all over social media.  

Am I worrying over nothing, or do I need to be even more careful what I say?

Thanks,

BB


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 29, 2014)

I don't think we've ever had a problem with inadvertent disclosure. Few people use those features, which were part of an add-on package to the forum software, and as far as I know the few times they were used were to publicize research articles or factual articles rather than personal threads.

However, you make a very good point:



> Why is there a "share" link beside posts, and a Facebook type of "Like" button at the top of the page?



I've already removed these. Thank you for bringing this issue to my attention.


----------



## Bumblebean (May 29, 2014)

Thank you, David. I know I'm over-anxious about things in general, and due to a couple of unhappy experiences, I'm extra anxious when it comes to the way what someone says in one place can end up in other places. I realize with the thinking part of my brain that the odds of anyone's posts going involuntarily public are very low, but then there's the other half of my brain,and when I found out how easy it was to track a tweet back to this site, it was really scary to me. 



> I've already removed these.



I can't tell you how much of a relief it is for me to read this. There was some discussion on another thread about this, and some seemed to be feeling a bit worried as well, so I expect they'll also be happy to have those features gone.

:thankyou:

BB


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 29, 2014)

Can you point me to that other thread? I haven't been on the forum very regularly for the past few months.

Never mind. I found it.


----------

